# How to Draw Dogs and Puppies: Step-by-Step Illustrations Make Drawing Easy



## HRDoubleU (Jan 7, 2011)

I would like to announce the publication of How to Draw Dogs and Puppies: Step-by-Step Illustrations Make Drawing Easy (An H.W. Doodles Drawing Book). This drawing book is perfect for both kids and adults who want to draw some cartoon doggies.

​
Download from Amazon USA
Download from Amazon UK​
*About How to Draw Dogs and Puppies: Step-by-Step Illustrations Make Drawing Easy (An H.W. Doodles Drawing Book)*

With the help of the easy-to-follow illustrations found in this book you'll quickly be able to learn how to draw a whole bunch of dogs and puppies. For each character, detailed step-by-step illustrations are provided so that you can easily follow along from start to finish.

The H.W. Doodles series of drawing books are ideal for beginning artists who would like to learn and improve their drawing skills as well as more advanced artists who are looking to practice and hone the skills that they have already acquired. So, with the help of this drawing book, absolutely anyone will be able to tap into their creative side.

These drawings can be completed on paper using drawing implements or, if you prefer to work digitally, then you can use your favorite drawing program instead. Either way, you're sure to have fun drawing all of the adorable dogs and puppies found in this book.

Download from Amazon USA
Download from Amazon UK​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## HRDoubleU (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm happy to report that a print edition of _How to Draw Dogs and Puppies_ now joins the previously published Kindle version. So, if you prefer paper over pixels when it comes to learning how to draw, then you can head on over to Amazon to pick up a copy of the print edition of this book.

Purchase from Amazon USA
Purchase from Amazon UK


----------



## HRDoubleU (Jan 7, 2011)

The Kindle version of How to Draw Dogs and Puppies: Step-by-Step Illustrations Make Drawing Easy (An H.W. Doodles Drawing Book) is available for free download. Get it while you can!


----------

